# Vegas vs LAS Classic



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Large vs. little


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

By far Vegas is the Largest you will ever go to indoors. LAS is a great shoot,but I will never miss Vegas if I can help it.


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

You deffinatly get your moneys worth when you go to LAS. But, you dont get the same experience as Vegas. LAS is much smaller, no flights or amateur classes, and less chance of winning money. Mostly due to there not being any slot machines. Both are super fun and it is a toss up between the two as to which is better.


----------



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

Im leaning towards vegas. The overall trip should be more fun and there is a chance to win something in the flights. Does the hotel give discounts to shooters?


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

buckshot087 said:


> Im leaning towards vegas. Does the hotel give discounts to shooters?


Yes, the Southpoint Hotel / Casino / Conference Center will be setting up a special rate with NFAA / WAF for the Vegas Shoot.

Southpoint is a very nice, fairly new hotel with good facilities. Several restauarants from stand-up hotdogs to gourmet steaks.

Even has a bowling lanes and movie theater onsite.

I enjoyed the trip this year (2012) which was the first year in this location.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

I really love LAS....and I live in Vegas soooo......it's kinda in my backyard. LAS is a truly great get together!! The only problem is that it is very possible to only shoot one day after all of that travel!! I've done it twice....one time I qualified and one time I didn't!!! There are still a ton of things to do even if you don't qualify for Sunday. And they have a fantastic barbecue on Saturday night. 

But at Vegas, you WILL shoot all 3 days! And there are a ton of things to do in and around Vegas. But you really don't even have to leave the hotel! 

Both are truly great shoots and you should try them both someday if possible!!

God bless


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

The South Point hotel was fantastic for this venue.I didnt even realize the wife and I never left the interior of the hotel untill we walked outside to catch a ride to the airport.Now that is something to not even need to go outside,LOL


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

Vegas is definitly the #1 place. You shoot all 3 days, see the sights and have a ton of vendors.


----------



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

What's the weather usually like in Vegas? Is it too cold to walk the strip. Also, ive heard Vegas is somewhat "dead" in the winter. People say that there aren't many tourists there and that a lot of shows and stuff aren't going on. Is this true? Are the streets and casinos still packed like during the summer?


----------



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

Also would like to know if The Vegas shooting lines fill up? And if south point hotel ever gets booked up for this shoot? If so, how early in the year do they fill up?


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Mid-60's to low-70's during the day and upper-50's in the evening, most years I've been out there. Temperate enough that you can walk outside most evenings yet in short sleeves or maybe a light jacket. Most of the evening outdoor free shows like the pirate ship show at Treasure Island, the volcano at the Mirage, and the fountains at the Bellagio are still up and running and well attended by tourists, even during the evening. I haven't been to Vegas in the summer so have no comparison to what its like then compared to the winter months, but as far as I've seen its far from "dead" there during the winter months. Plenty of shows still going on and tons of people in the casinos. Vegas is a popular place even during the winter months as many in the northern climates are looking for someplace a little warmer to spend a short weekend.

I have not seen the shooting lines at Vegas ever fill up. Still, better to at least get your entry fees in before the pre-registration deadlines so you can take the money you saved on late fees and stick it in a slot machine instead . I don't know if the hotel books up for the shoot or not. Its a large place and far enough off the strip (essentially in the middle of nowhere ) that much of the traffic during the Vegas Shoot weekend is archers, which the hotel seems to have plenty of space to accomodate. I know this past winter I was still getting e-mail ads for savings on rooms for the same weekend as the tournament right up until I flew out for the shoot. More importantly than booking the hotel is watching for airfares, imo. Pays to watch for when the prices come down and then check out possibly package deals that include airfare and hotel and book based on the pricing rather than waiting until last minute and getting hosed over on an overly expensive airfare.

>>-------->


----------



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks a lot. That's what I was looking for.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

if your that close to LAS then i say go there first and check it out, vegas is a big shoot and alot to do after but alot more expensive with flights, room and food plus play money and such.... i go cus i can drive only 2.5hr and im there, doubt id fly to a shoot, just not that into it so guess im lucky to have such a huge shoot so close.


----------



## Blackhawk02 (Jan 12, 2009)

I've already booked my flight to Vegas. Do you know when we will be able to register for the tournament? Also do you know if South Pointe is offering any discounted rates for being part of the festival?


----------



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

Im not sure about registration for the shoot, havent checked that yet. The hotel claims to give discounts, but the discounted price they gave me was the same price I got when I called expedia. So I don't think its much of a discount.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

buckshot087 said:


> The hotel claims to give discounts, but the discounted price they gave me was the same price I got when I called expedia. So I don't think its much of a discount.


When you make your reservation with the hotel (do it by calling them, not through Expedia or another service) be sure to mention that your are coming for the Archery. That helps NFAA / WAF get attention to how many guests are coming because of the event. The Hotel gives NFAA / WAF consideration in return. Those big ballrooms and arenas where we shoot aren't FREE!


----------



## mathewsboy7 (Jul 13, 2011)

NFAA should give out a code to use for archers staying at the south point. For some reason i think it was like $150 a night. We booked our stuff like a month before the shoot and they still had plenty of room. It was a hassle finding airfare there and back. It definitely is an awesome venue to go to and with the indoor world champs there it was a win win for me, got to watch the true pros of our sport show off their stuff. Almost like Dad taking me to my first baseball game, just loved it!!!


----------



## Hana Pa'a (Nov 18, 2005)

Has anyone noticed the airport code for Vegas is LAS :wink:


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

For 2012 room rates were $60/night Sun. thru Thurs. and $85/night Fri. & Sat.


----------



## Blackhawk02 (Jan 12, 2009)

I noticed that the nfaa has updated their site. Any ideas when we will be able to register for the Vegas Tourney? It currently says registration is closed?


----------

